# Varathane Nano Defensee Floor Finish



## jennifertemple

Has anybody got experience with Varathane Nano Defense Floor Finish OR any other super fast dry urethanes? What was your experience with it and do you have any tips or tricks for application.


----------



## jennifertemple

I guess I was the only one dumb enough to buy this stuff.


----------



## jennifertemple

I have learned the final coat should be rubbed down well with 600 and the last application was as a wipe on, that being the only way I could find to avoid all those little bubbles that seem impossible to avoid with any other mode of application.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

I haven't use the floor finish but have use a couple of the other Varathane products. I sprayed a door with the 3x thick waterborne Matte through my airless. Turned out fantastic. I have also sprayed an Oak table top with the Varathane Alkyd Semigloss, which also turned out nice.
Can't remember if it was the quick dry or not. They have so many different flavours! It's like trying to buy mouthwash..
Curious,Why did you buy the floor finish one, btw? Unless of course you were finishing a floor?


----------



## jennifertemple

@*finishesbykevyn* The Nano Defense drys to re-coat in 2 hours. You must be fast, too! By the time you draw your brush the length of a board, it's already drying at the starting end! Spraying it may be the only ticket for nice application. The stuff dries so fast even micro bubbles solidify instantly. They sell a lot of the stuff so I assume it can be applied flawlessly. Any manual application will cause some tiny bubbles. (Spraying was not an option in the situation) It is a nice hard finish when you get it laid down nicely!


----------



## Redux

I used the Varathane aluminum oxide floor finish in a pinch on three sets of staircase treads that were receiving runners, never having used it before. I initially tried brushing it...you can fugetaboudit..the stuff sets up way too quickly to brush over 4 ft lengths and expect to achieve a decent off-the-brush finish no matter how fast or good you might be with a brush.

I ended up quickly cutting in one tread at a time followed by laying it on heavy with a Padco applicator, having to immediately pad it again with an unloaded pad to remove the micro-bubbles. Did the full five coats but I noticed that water permeates the film even after cured, wetting the wood beneath the film. 

The tech sheet contains details on KCMA testing, as well as pencil hardness, taber abrasion, Hoffman scratch, and impact resistance test results. The finish looks okay on paper, although not with common household cleansers such as 409 and Windex. I wouldn’t use Varathane or any other single component WB clear for floors, 2K only.

The straight up Varathane Diamond clear performs pretty well on non-flooring or dry location applications, outperforming some of the more commonly used WB production lacquers over extended periods. It is a little easier to apply but it is difficult to achieve a good off-the-brush finish without a bit of post-finish hand work.


----------



## jennifertemple

@Alchemy Redux
This is the best I could get to after ripping the sponge off the applicator pad.
View attachment 105011


View attachment 105013


View attachment 105015


View attachment 105017


View attachment 105019


View attachment 105021


View attachment 105023


View attachment 105025


----------



## Redux

jennifertemple said:


> @Alchemy Redux
> This is the best I could get to after ripping the sponge off the applicator pad.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks nice! Why mess with good?
> 
> By unloaded I meant a pad that was only slightly dampened with the material, not detached from the applicator head or removed from the foam backing.:smile:
> 
> I used a heavily loaded pad to apply the product and a dampened unloaded pad to immediately go back over it, eliminating the micro bubbles. I also kept a damp wiping towel on hand to wipe off any brush-over on edges as well.
> 
> I used the following applicator on the treads for better control although I singed the edges with a lighter and vacuumed the crap out of them first before use.
> 
> I’ve used the Padco wooden block applicators plenty of times too, holding much more material for longer runs. I use the Padco Nylafoam refills for poly acrylics. The advantage with those are you can rinse out the fuzzies before using them for a cleaner finish, the ones I used you can’t.


----------



## jennifertemple

I won't be using this stuff again! Anything this tricky to lay down is both hard on the nerves and too time consuming to get it right. I'll stick with solvent based from here on. I've never had issues with urethane until I tried this nano stuff.


----------



## PACman

Just use ceramathane and quit messing around with it.


----------



## jennifertemple

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Just use ceramathane and quit messing around with it.


Not in Canada


----------

